# Bad Dawg update



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay , orders all caught up and now the fun begins have 30 new cars in front of me on the bench . A mixture of Tyco bodies , Afx bodies which may also fit Tyco narrow chassis, T-jet repops and new designs and some Tomy super G bodies . Also re- working some old stuff to improve issues and add some detail . I know I haven't mentioned names and all ,but hey in two weeks or so it will all come out .So if you wondered where I've been on ebay or here I have been slaving away in rubber . So maybe some pictures in the future updates.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sorry - Someone had to. 

Can't wait to see those Tyco mount AFX stockers I keep hearing about (hint-hint)


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe-maybe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You are going to do some Mega-G stuff surely?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Cant wait! And Bruce....................................How's about some Jeeps? pretty please!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Any new Ferraris?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

A nice T-bucket for the Mega G?

Hey, a guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hot dog..............*



videojimmy said:


> A nice T-bucket for the Mega G?
> 
> Hey, a guy can dream, can't he?


Jimmy a T-Bucket for the Mega G is hopefully not going to be a dream....Man that would be Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! 

Ding, Ding, Ding...we have a Weiner!

Bob...Boing...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, from the looks of things, a T Bucket doesnt look that far flung...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

where oh where will i get enough chassis.........


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> where oh where will i get enough chassis.........


heh, you ain't kidding, mate. i am down by more than 100 chassis. Funny how quickly these lil bods turn into big piles, yeah? I love them anyway.

I just realized that I could rebody about a quarter of my collection and have a whole new racing experience. heheheheh!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear ya Joez!! I thought I could even the body/chassis count up, and I found I made it worse instead!! And I haven't started casting yet.. I could only imagine... I'm afraid to dump the boxes and count them.. :freak:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*more bodies then chassis*

Hey I know how you guys feel . When I worked for Tyco I had in my office over 7000 cars in Plexi cases . I had three tiers of 100+ cases around the room on all four walls. Probably about 90% were prototypes. I had this problem everytime I got a few new paint schemes from the paint department I had this problem I needed chassis to put them on .So I just went into the warehouse where the cases of chassis were for the sample Department and grabbed a few to cover the bodies ( don't you guys do the same thing ?). biggest problem was when they closed our site down in 04 I was forced to take these all home and find a place to hang them up there.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cool story.

So are you going to do bodies for the long wheelbase MG? Now is the times as the choice of what fits at the moment is pretty limited.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*question*

I have had a few request on the Mega G chassis. I have to say I am not familuar with that chassis can someone either here or off post give a quick education on this chassis and who makes it and where I can get one .My background is mainly Tyco chassis and learning more about T-jet and AFX and tomy so if I got a bit familuar and had one of those chassis I could try to retro fit that chassis to some bodies.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Sorry - Someone had to.
> 
> Can't wait to see those Tyco mount AFX stockers I keep hearing about (hint-hint)


Here's vote number 2. TycoAFX stockers?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks to Doba, we do have a warm up.. LOL*

Here you go Bruce!! If this thread doesn't answer your question, I don't know what will!! :lol: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238026&highlight=Mega

As you will see, the long wheelbase of the Mega G lines up quite well with a ton of diecast bodies that are readily available, and begging to be slots. If I didn't already know better, I would swear this was the intent in the first place..:lol:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Well they do plan to sell the chassis on its own, so it is a good bet that was partly done with the casters in mind. 

Bad Dawg _and_ Mega-G? Sounds right to me!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*mega G chassis*

Okay I like what I see in this chassis. I have quite a few bodies I can do for this chassis . It has many things going for it in that it is narrow and long . I just bought a new one on ebay and hopefully I get it quick . If I do I may have atleast one new release for april 1st ,but if not I will try to sneak one in during the month of april . Any special request of body style??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A 70s Gran Torino, 

















or Thunderbird?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

:woohoo: Here we go guys, the very long and too specific wish list :jest:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ferrari 333 SP.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Good call DD:










Breaking my own 'rule' and being more specific:


----------

